# flower shop in australia



## beautifulfiona (Dec 11, 2019)

hi can you recommend a best flower shop in Australia that do delivery for my wedding flower please help me i've heard a lot about the flower merchant how was their service?


----------



## beautifulfiona (Dec 11, 2019)

i already find The Flower merchant they have great florist and have the same day delivery


----------



## Dy Raze (1 mo ago)

The wedding day is a big one. You must be very accurate about what flower delivery service you choose. Idk what to say about the flower merchant because I didn't try their service. But according to the reviews, they aren't the best. In fact, I am scared to experiment with more flower services. They aren't cheap, so I expect high quality when I purchase them. Our family has been using the Mississauga flower delivery service for many years. As a family of flower lovers, roses and freesias are our weaknesses. We recently ordered a big bouquet for my sister's birthday. Amazing flowers! They filled the house with their fresh smell.


----------

